# 10G Planted Dwarf Puffer tank



## carb850 (Mar 7, 2007)

Plants given to me to startup my tank









Photo taken about 6 weeks later.

Livestock
2 Dwarf Puffers
1 Oto
2 Glass Shrimp
2 Amano Shrimp

Plants
Asian Ambulia
Hydrophila Rosanervig
Didiplis diandra
Heteranthera Zosterifolia (Stargrass)
Hemianthus Callitrichoides (HC)

Equipment
Current Satellite 40W PC fixture
2 DIY style Hagen Canisters
Aqua Clear 20 filter (foam only)
Rio powerhead

I do not have any detailed photo's but I will blame tha to my carera. It will not focus on anything up close (8 year old digi camera)


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The Limnophilia with the rock in front looks nice!


----------



## net (Mar 27, 2007)

ADA soil?


----------



## carb850 (Mar 7, 2007)

Good call, ADA Amazonian. I would post some more recent photos but I'm having some algae issues. I need to find a balance. The plus is the plants are growing extremely well though.


----------

